# Name Those Knives - Lucky Peach Issue #3 Back Cover



## ez13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dont know if any of yall read Lucky Peach, the magazine from David Changs Momofuku empire, if not you should. The back cover of Issue 3 is a nice layout of some of matt rudofker's (chef de cuisine of ssäm bar) knife collection. From an interview with him - "we have a knife "sharpness" competition in the [ssäm bar] kitchen. if i ever lose i will take the entire staff out for drinks that night. if they challenge me three times and lose, i get to shave their head with the knife they lost to. neither have happened yet. seriously though, knives are the most fundamental tools of a cook, especially at quality restaurants. and the level of knowledge most chefs and cooks have of them is quite poor" So, guess those knives (bigger view here - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dU8s5qdwRUE/T2ptQIqiUyI/AAAAAAAAB10/10vo0Xlq8CM/s1600/LPM-SPREAD-01.jpg))


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the one on the bottom left is a takeda deba, but its kind of hard to tell


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

first the top to bottom on the right:

rader

folwer

kramer

?

devin

gill cote

carter

gesshin heiji

shigefusa

devin agian?

then the side ones

tojiro dp

kikuichi

nenohi

takeda

(also helps that the owner of them is a good friend  )


ez13 said:


> Dont know if any of yall read Lucky Peach, the magazine from David Changs Momofuku empire, if not you should. The back cover of Issue 3 is a nice layout of some of matt rudofker's (chef de cuisine of ssäm bar) knife collection. From an interview with him - "we have a knife "sharpness" competition in the [ssäm bar] kitchen. if i ever lose i will take the entire staff out for drinks that night. if they challenge me three times and lose, i get to shave their head with the knife they lost to. neither have happened yet. seriously though, knives are the most fundamental tools of a cook, especially at quality restaurants. and the level of knowledge most chefs and cooks have of them is quite poor" So, guess those knives (bigger view here - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dU8s5qdwRUE/T2ptQIqiUyI/AAAAAAAAB10/10vo0Xlq8CM/s1600/LPM-SPREAD-01.jpg))


----------

